# Intermittent Limping



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Looking for thoughts of others on this. 

In early January, Storm had a bout of limping on her right, front leg after playing with another dog and running like a wild child at my parents house. We did a week of reduced activity and she got a bit better each day, so we held off on a vet appt. the limp was gone after 5 or 6 days. 

Sunday she started limping again. She had played at my parents’ again this weekend, so we watched and Monday the limp was still present so I made an appointment with her vet. 

Well, the appointment is this afternoon and there is no limp. She does look to be favoring the leg a bit. Part of me is saying there’s no harm in keeping the appointment to get everything checked, but Storm HATES the vet and is quite dramatic during visits (not aggressive in any way, but like a sullen teenager).

Thoughts?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Would love for you to go to the vet and get it checked out, for slightly selfish reasons  

We have been going through something similar with our golden. We noticed after a hard play session with a doggy friend, or a hard off leash run in the snow, that she'd be limping/hesitant to bear weight on her right front leg, when getting up and for the first few steps after. However, after a few steps she starts to walk normally again, and it only lasts for the evening and is gone the next day. We're currently resting Rundle for 2wks with no hard play or off-leash time and seeing how she does after this. We had planned to go see our vet in April to get her heart re-checked and figured we could get them to x-ray her elbow/shoulders at the same time. But, if the limp returns, our plan is to see the local vet earlier in a separate appointment. I have my suspicions that Rundle may have arthritis or mild elbow dysplasia. But, its entirely possible that her arm is just strained and needs rest. 

Keep us posted on whether or not you go to the vet and how Storm does.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I went through similar with Brisby when she was about 1 1/2 years old. The limping was intermittent and of course no limp when we were at the vet. 

It would be helpful to get a video when she is limping to show to your DVM. Our vet found that very helpful. 

In our case, the diagnosis was "bicipital tenosynovitis' and eventually resolved itself with rest, time and non weight bearing exercise.

It sounds like her play dates are aggravating something and the rest does resolve and promote healing. IMHO it's truly up to you to weigh whether taking her today or waiting to see if rest resolves. I would suggest no more play for a couple of weeks not to re-aggravate.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll keep you posted! I've kept the appointment and will update afterward. Hopefully Rundle doesn't have any other limping!



3Pebs3 said:


> Would love for you to go to the vet and get it checked out, for slightly selfish reasons
> 
> We have been going through something similar with our golden. We noticed after a hard play session with a doggy friend, or a hard off leash run in the snow, that she'd be limping/hesitant to bear weight on her right front leg, when getting up and for the first few steps after. However, after a few steps she starts to walk normally again, and it only lasts for the evening and is gone the next day. We're currently resting Rundle for 2wks with no hard play or off-leash time and seeing how she does after this. We had planned to go see our vet in April to get her heart re-checked and figured we could get them to x-ray her elbow/shoulders at the same time. But, if the limp returns, our plan is to see the local vet earlier in a separate appointment. I have my suspicions that Rundle may have arthritis or mild elbow dysplasia. But, its entirely possible that her arm is just strained and needs rest.
> 
> Keep us posted on whether or not you go to the vet and how Storm does.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

If it happens again, I will get video. Don't know why I didn't think of that, so thank you! I have kept the appoint ment, but Storm is very much a runner/jumper, so no matter the diagnosis, we'll be slowing play times down to allow healing.



Yaichi's Mom said:


> I went through similar with Brisby when she was about 1 1/2 years old. The limping was intermittent and of course no limp when we were at the vet.
> 
> It would be helpful to get a video when she is limping to show to your DVM. Our vet found that very helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Quick update: The vet did a through exam on Storm, checking nerves, joints, muscle, movement, and could not find anything amiss. Storm showed no discomfort through any of the exam, so we are going with a soft tissue injury. I am holding off on doing any x-rays unless we see more limping. We came home with 5 days of anti-inflammatories and a week of restricted activity. There were a few moments of limping after the exam, but nothing since. I will update if we see anything else.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ginams said:


> Quick update: The vet did a through exam on Storm, checking nerves, joints, muscle, movement, and could not find anything amiss. Storm showed no discomfort through any of the exam, so we are going with a soft tissue injury. I am holding off on doing any x-rays unless we see more limping. We came home with 5 days of anti-inflammatories and a week of restricted activity. There were a few moments of limping after the exam, but nothing since. I will update if we see anything else.


Thanks for the update Ginams. I hope the anti-inflammatories and rest work. I haven't noticed Rundle limping much or at all in the week and a half we have avoided hard exercise. I hoping rest will resolve whatever has been going on with her too. As you say, its kind of a wait and see at this point.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Those soft tissue injuries are always a bugger. The only thing that really takes care of them is R/R along with anti-inflamatories. The restriction is usually for several days up to 10 days. By then everyone is going crazy the dogs and myself. Even after the 10 days, you then have to start back in slowly. Hopefully the R/R does the trick for her. Good luck!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Last summer, Duster began to limp intermittently, and after much investigation we discovered that he had sprained a toe. It was very difficult to diagnose. He was placed on full rest for six weeks, and has been fine ever since. No medication was needed.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Our3dogs said:


> Those soft tissue injuries are always a bugger. The only thing that really takes care of them is R/R along with anti-inflamatories. The restriction is usually for several days up to 10 days. By then everyone is going crazy the dogs and myself. Even after the 10 days, you then have to start back in slowly. Hopefully the R/R does the trick for her. Good luck!


We are only on day 2 (well, really day 4) of restricted activity and she's going crazy! We're working on brain games and she's eating out of puzzle toys, but also letting her displeasure be known by incessantly squeaking her loudest toys as she moves through the house. I'm sure our laughing at her doesn't pass the message to quiet down. I'm determined to get her through a full week restriction though. Thanks for the note on starting back slowly. It is always those ideas that seem to not be a big deal that can make a big difference!




ceegee said:


> Last summer, Duster began to limp intermittently, and after much investigation we discovered that he had sprained a toe. It was very difficult to diagnose. He was placed on full rest for six weeks, and has been fine ever since. No medication was needed.


That is really interesting! Our vet took a good look at her feet and pads, but I never would have thought of a sprained toe. Glad that Duster is doing well!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Ginams said:


> That is really interesting! Our vet took a good look at her feet and pads, but I never would have thought of a sprained toe. Glad that Duster is doing well!


An agility colleague's dog suffered a similar injury at about the same time and was diagnosed thanks to our experience. I think Duster got the sprain when chasing a squirrel in the back yard one morning, before we left for an agility trial. I saw him "pointing" his foot a bit, when we arrived at the trial, and although he wasn't limping, he also wasn't as drivey and enthusiastic as usual, so I pulled him out as a precautionary measure thinking he might have a soft tissue injury. It was an animal chiropractor that diagnosed the problem, and the vet confirmed it. Toes can be tricky things. Duster was fine after a period of rest, and has never had a problem since, but my friend's dog was off the road for several months.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

After 2wks of resting, I let Rundle off-leash to play in the snow. Unfortunately, the limp re-appeared that evening. I am putting a call in to the vet to make an appointment for her now too.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> After 2wks of resting, I let Rundle off-leash to play in the snow. Unfortunately, the limp re-appeared that evening. I am putting a call in to the vet to make an appointment for her now too.



Oh no! I hope you are able to get some answers on Rundle. 

Storm is doing well so far. She is absolutely stir crazy, but she will be at work with me this afternoon, so at least a change in environment. 

Good luck with Rundle's appointment!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ginams said:


> Oh no! I hope you are able to get some answers on Rundle.
> 
> Storm is doing well so far. She is absolutely stir crazy, but she will be at work with me this afternoon, so at least a change in environment.
> 
> Good luck with Rundle's appointment!


Hi Ginams, 
So we took Rundle to the vet yesterday, and had pretty much the exact experience. The vet thoroughly manually manipulated her, but, settled on that it is most likely a soft tissue injury. I did go in with a video, so she could see what Rundle looked like after a hard play session, but, still came out with the same diagnosis. We have been given 14 days worth of anti-inflammatories, and prescribed 14 days of only on-leash walks, and slow return to play. Fingers crossed this does the trick for both of our dogs. But, as you have said, it is very difficult to slow these guys down. :uhoh:


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Hi Ginams,
> So we took Rundle to the vet yesterday, and had pretty much the exact experience. The vet thoroughly manually manipulated her, but, settled on that it is most likely a soft tissue injury. I did go in with a video, so she could see what Rundle looked like after a hard play session, but, still came out with the same diagnosis. We have been given 14 days worth of anti-inflammatories, and prescribed 14 days of only on-leash walks, and slow return to play. Fingers crossed this does the trick for both of our dogs. But, as you have said, it is very difficult to slow these guys down. :uhoh:


It's frustrating and yet relieving at the same time to hear. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that Rundle does well and improves each day!

Unfortunately, Storm has her very first hot spot. She has been licking her right foreleg (the same one she was limping on), so I am now treating that at home. We have seen no more limping and did some light activity yesterday. I am hoping that the hot spot clears up quickly, otherwise it is back to the vet.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ginams said:


> It's frustrating and yet relieving at the same time to hear. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that Rundle does well and improves each day!
> 
> Unfortunately, Storm has her very first hot spot. She has been licking her right foreleg (the same one she was limping on), so I am now treating that at home. We have seen no more limping and did some light activity yesterday. I am hoping that the hot spot clears up quickly, otherwise it is back to the vet.


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear! Rundle has never had a hot spot either. I'm hoping this is not something I have to look forward to. The difficulty with Rundle is that she does not limp unless she has a hardy time of running around. So, we will not know if she is better until we test the waters. But, we will be slower to do that this time. I want this limp gone for good!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope Storm and Rundle both will be doing better soon. 

Ginams-do you have any Vetericyn? My Vet clinic uses it and recommended it. 
It works on minor cuts, scrapes and hot spots to name a few. 


Here's the info from their Website-

https://store.vetericyn.com/index.php/dog-care/vetericyn-wound-and-infection-8-oz-pump.html


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Ginams said:


> It's frustrating and yet relieving at the same time to hear. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that Rundle does well and improves each day!
> 
> Unfortunately, Storm has her very first hot spot. She has been licking her right foreleg (the same one she was limping on), so I am now treating that at home. We have seen no more limping and did some light activity yesterday. I am hoping that the hot spot clears up quickly, otherwise it is back to the vet.


Are you sure it’s a hot spot? Do you know which came first - the licking or the lesion? My concern is that, if she’s bored with her mandated rest, she has been licking and given herself a lick granuloma.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear! Rundle has never had a hot spot either. I'm hoping this is not something I have to look forward to. The difficulty with Rundle is that she does not limp unless she has a hardy time of running around. So, we will not know if she is better until we test the waters. But, we will be slower to do that this time. I want this limp gone for good!


We’re taking it slow, too. Storm is ready to run, but I want to avoid another limp! We’ll be rooting for no further lumps for Rundle once she’s back to normal activity. 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I hope Storm and Rundle both will be doing better soon.
> 
> Ginams-do you have any Vetericyn? My Vet clinic uses it and recommended it.
> It works on minor cuts, scrapes and hot spots to name a few.
> ...


We don’t have any on hand, but I’ve seen it mentioned on here before, so I’m sure it might be handy to have, just in case. 



Siandvm said:


> Are you sure it’s a hot spot? Do you know which came first - the licking or the lesion? My concern is that, if she’s bored with her mandated rest, she has been licking and given herself a lick granuloma.


Thank you @Siandvm - The licking definitely came first as I have been checking her leg regularly since I noticed the licking and didn’t see anything on her leg until yesterday. The area of yuckiness is small and I cleaned it with chlorhexadine and then dried it as best I could last night and again today.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

The other thing which just came to mind is perhaps she is licking over the area which is bothering her, limp-wise.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Just wanted to give an update to this thread. After the 2 weeks of rest and anti-inflammatories, Rundle's limp is gone. She has been running around like her crazy self, and the limp has not reappeared! Yay! Hope things are going well for you too Ginams!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Glad to hear Rundle is doing well! Storm has been limp-free also. We did see the limp come back after her two weeks of rest, so extended another week and started back to play slowly. So far, all is good!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ginams said:


> Glad to hear Rundle is doing well! Storm has been limp-free also. We did see the limp come back after her two weeks of rest, so extended another week and started back to play slowly. So far, all is good!


Yay! Relieved it was not more serious for either dog!


----------

